# Rasta :D



## larry412 (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone here Rasta?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Not I ,but I love bob marley.Are you a rasta?


----------



## larry412 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I am a follower.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## naken (Jun 27, 2008)

bless rasta!


----------

